Ask HN: Does anyone else hate April Fools' Day? - victorhugo31337
======
bryanrasmussen
Yes, the pranks tend to be lame and boring, it's especially depressing when
you think probably people spent months working on these things.

~~~
greenyoda
And the pranks can have adverse consequences, like people losing their jobs:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11404115](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11404115)

